# sick platie



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a platie in my 20g tank thats sick. She has this white stuff pelling off of her tail and back. Im not shur what it is. I have dosed the tank with melifix. ANy ideas guys?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Hard to tell with no photo!
Does it look slimy?
does it look as if she has scraped herself on something and the skin is sloughing off?
Does it look fuzzy?
Can you separate her into another container so she doesn't contaminate the tank or get more contaminated herself?
If she is a smallish fish you can cut a 2 liter pop bottle in half, burn a hole in to top of the cut edge, put a piece of wire thru it and suspend the 1/2 bottle in the tank. This way she will be separated but still able to be warm.She will also be able to see her friends.
Give her daily water changes in the bottle until you find out what is wrong with her. Watch the other fish for the same symptoms.
platys like a bit of salt so maybe a pinch in her bottle will do her good.
Give us more info on what you see!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

it does not show up in pictures. Its not fuzzy it looks like its peeling off.


----------

